# Fuse Carbon Blade Stabilizer



## outdoorsman3

it is awesome!!


----------



## underdog145

i personally havent used them, but a couple of my buddies have them and they are gettin rid of theirs. they said that they didnt notice any difference between them and their stingers holdin in the wind. they even said that they had a little more flex than they liked at the time of the shot. i know after gettin my stingers i dont plan on gettin them. really, when your holdin in the wind, it really comes down to mass weight.


----------



## N7709K

I'm sold on stingers, so I haven't tried blades.. but I have heard lots of people sayin that the main has flex


----------



## Mathewsju

thinking of trying them. as far as flex, its a given that they won't be as stiff as a stinger main rod just because of the shape and thickness running on the y axis of the stab. i know the pros are paid to shoot what they have, but you won't see them shooting something they don't believe in (winning and getting paid less is still better than not winning and not being paid anything). so my theory is if reo is running 21 oz. (last i checked) off his main rod, which is 30", i don't think its going to affect your shot that badly.

not knocking stingers at all. i love them! but the carbon blades do have an interesting concept behind them


----------



## bgilm

they vibrate to much on your shot


----------



## isaacdahl

underdog145 said:


> i personally havent used them, but a couple of my buddies have them and they are gettin rid of theirs. they said that they didnt notice any difference between them and their stingers holdin in the wind. they even said that they had a little more flex than they liked at the time of the shot. i know after gettin my stingers i dont plan on gettin them. really, when your holdin in the wind, it really comes down to mass weight.


I heard the same thing about them not being very stiff.

I don't know a lot of about stabs but if it were me, I'd just go with a tried-and-true brand like doinker or b-stinger.


----------



## outdoorsman3

the blade does have a lot of bend to it in the rubber part. but I dont really know what a stab does, I shoot my rxt and with a 6.5" it is perfectly balanced, let alone the bow is quiet to begin with. I am not sure if you shoot targets or hunting, but the blade is a kick arse stab for hunting.


----------



## isaacdahl

outdoorsman3 said:


> the blade does have a lot of bend to it in the rubber part. but I dont really know what a stab does, I shoot my rxt and with a 6.5" it is perfectly balanced, let alone the bow is quiet to begin with. I am not sure if you shoot targets or hunting, but the blade is a kick arse stab for hunting.


That's another thing to think about. I'm sure it's a great stab if you keep them relatively short but they're not the best once they start to get long.

So if you plan to get a shorter one for hunting, I'm sure it'll probably work very well.


----------



## N7709K

outdoorsman3 said:


> the blade does have a lot of bend to it in the rubber part. but I dont really know what a stab does, I shoot my rxt and with a 6.5" it is perfectly balanced, let alone the bow is quiet to begin with. I am not sure if you shoot targets or hunting, but the blade is a kick arse stab for hunting.


the main purpose behind a stabilizer is to balance the bow and minimize rotational movement. For hunting, you don't see much balancing to the full potential because most people don't run a full set for hunting.


----------



## underdog145

the whole reasoning behind the blades is to reduce the amount of wind drag. you wont even notice that it is on there for hunting. the only way your hunting stab will catch any sort of wind is if you are shooting a sail. the reason reo can shoot them is, first off, he is reo wilde. also, he could shoot about any stabilizer on the market and not have to worry too much about wind drag with them because of how much weight he is running off his bars. the idea of the blades is cool, but thats just it. its only an idea. its all about marketing.


----------



## strothershooter

Looked into the blade:/ not really what i was wanting so i bought b-stingers Anyone shooting mossouri asa state (young adult)???


----------



## chasin feathers

Thanks for the input. I shoot olympic style archery, so do you think the wind resistance would be better even though it is flimsy?


----------



## N7709K

I would get a stiff bar, the premiers i run are like 1" in dia and the premier plus are like .675" dia i think, Bridger might get on with an actual measurement.

I might be selling a premier main and 1 back, not sure yet but if you would be interested pm me about them


----------



## underdog145

like i said before, the main thing that will help you with shooting in the wind is a little more mass weight. I dont have an exact measurement, but what i got on my plus's is pretty close to what jacob said. But more weight on the end of a long bar will shoot better than less weight on a skinny long bar. The only reason a wind bar helps at all is actually because you need more weight on it to make it balance the same because of the shorter length, not because there is less bar there to catch the wind. If i were you feathers, i would just try out a stiffer bar, like the b-stingers or the doinker platinums.


----------



## N7709K

underdog145 said:


> like i said before, the main thing that will help you with shooting in the wind is a little more mass weight. I dont have an exact measurement, but what i got on my plus's is pretty close to what jacob said. But more weight on the end of a long bar will shoot better than less weight on a skinny long bar. The only reason a wind bar helps at all is actually because you need more weight on it to make it balance the same because of the shorter length, not because there is less bar there to catch the wind. If i were you feathers, i would just try out a stiffer bar, like the b-stingers or the doinker platinums.



What he said, 

i've played with my setup a bit on the ve+ and 9oz up front tightens up the hold outdoors in the wind over 8oz even, and thats a very small difference.


----------



## underdog145

if ive heard correctly, doinker is even coming out with another platinum bar that is noticeably thinner in diameter aimed more towards olympic shooters. i would definitely check that one out feathers.


----------



## N7709K

^^^

what he said, or take a look at stingers


----------



## chasin feathers

Thanks everybody, this info is tons of help!


----------



## BowStrapped

I ordered a 30in blade which should be in at the end of the week. I bought it mainly for 900rds. where you're shooting in the wide open the whole time.


----------



## chasin feathers

BowStrapped said:


> I ordered a 30in blade which should be in at the end of the week. I bought it mainly for 900rds. where you're shooting in the wide open the whole time.


tell me how it works for you


----------



## BowStrapped

Still hasn't come in, but I bought a 12in side bar off the classifieds here. Will let you ya'll know my opinion once I fling some arrows.


----------



## chasin feathers

great


----------



## outdoorsman193

I have a 33 and 2 15's but i'm only you one. They're a great stab. True they're not the stiffest, but I believe they do hold better in the wind. I've been playing with taking the rubber off of them, it does seem to help the rigidity. I do wish though I would've went shorter on both barsso I could put more weight on them.
Your best bet is to try them out if you can before you buy them, they do feel a little different. 


btw, I asked Dan McCarthy about how he liked his and he told be he loves them. me and him both are running a shrewd mounting block for v bars and off set bars haha


----------



## chasin feathers

cool, ill look into trying them out at the archery shop on town.


----------



## BowStrapped

update - 

I have a 27in and 12in and lets just say that my other stablizers are going to the closet. I dont feel any flex at the shot or waving sensation from the weight at the end. Currently Im shooting 2 weights on the front and 4 on the side bar.


----------



## N7709K

josh got a main, i'm guessin he'll get on and let us know how it is


----------



## Mathewsju

yea i had to give em a try. i actually got the side bar too. 

im still waiting on a local buddy to make me some more weights so i have the mass i like but from what i can tell there isnt a problem with stiffness. i took the doinker off and that seems to help quite a bit. the only difference i could tell between the stingers and carbon blade is that they vibrate at a different frequency because of the different shape. ill get a more complete review for yall once i get the extra weights and play with em a lil more


----------



## odette

Heyo, I shoot recurve and have been using the blade long rod (33") for about 4 months now, currently with ACE side rods. I was previously using ACE long rod as well and I shoot in the wind a fair bit and have noticed a definite difference. With my old set up I would be fighting against the wind, but with the blade I find that wind still pushes you off centre a little but it takes nothing to move it back. I've had no problems with flexing or vibration, but as I said I am a recurver so it's probably not such an issue. I'm going to try out the matching side rods some time to see if they make any marked difference. Just thought I'd throw that in the mix lol.


----------



## Sighting In

odette said:


> Heyo, I shoot recurve and have been using the blade long rod (33") for about 4 months now, currently with ACE side rods. I was previously using ACE long rod as well and I shoot in the wind a fair bit and have noticed a definite difference. With my old set up I would be fighting against the wind, but with the blade I find that wind still pushes you off centre a little but it takes nothing to move it back. I've had no problems with flexing or vibration, but as I said I am a recurver so it's probably not such an issue. I'm going to try out the matching side rods some time to see if they make any marked difference. Just thought I'd throw that in the mix lol.


How much weight do/did you have on the end of your rod? I think if you don't use much weight, then the blades would make a noticeable difference. I think if you have a lot of mass, with or without the blades, it's not going to move much.


----------



## arch3r8oy

Guys don't go by what you hear, they are great stabs. All this talk about them not being stiff makes no sense to me. I am shooting a 27 in main and two 10 in sidebars. 4 oz upfront, 1 oz on the sight side and 3 oz on the other side. I also tried them with and without the dampener. I like them better with, kills the vibration in the bow really fast but they work fine either way. I have shot a bunch of stabs and really like the feel of my VE+ with the blades. Here are some picks.


----------



## underdog145

I am not saying that no one should get them because they flex on the shot. One reason you dont notice the flex is because you are shooing a shorter bar with a small amount of weight. I shoot a 33 in front bar with 14 ounces and a 15 in side with 25. With that much weight you do notice the flex. And i know that reo is shooting more weight out front than even i am and the shoots them well and all that but look first at who he is. Second, set your bow up with 21 oz. out front and your bow will react in your hand before you even notice the flex and vibration. I am not bashing them at all, its just that they are not for everybody.


----------



## N7709K

4oz of weight is a pretty small amount. I shoot less than bridge on my set up, 7-9oz upfront and 20oz on a 12" back, but that amount will probably carry enough mass to add a good amount if vibe. 

If they work for you that's great, I'm happy with what I got and I'm not changing stuff.


----------



## isaacdahl

OK, stupid question, but why the heck is flex going to matter if you got a flexible piece of rubber between the rod and the weigths? Take for instance Doinker and Fuse: they both have the rubber dampener on the end of the rod.

It seems to me that you would want the weights to be in a solid postition or else flex isn't going to matter with the weights flapping around on the end of the stab. Am I over looking something?


----------



## N7709K

isaacdahl said:


> OK, stupid question, but why the heck is flex going to matter if you got a flexible piece of rubber between the rod and the weigths? Take for instance Doinker and Fuse: they both have the rubber dampener on the end of the rod.
> 
> It seems to me that you would want the weights to be in a solid postition or else flex isn't going to matter with the weights flapping around on the end of the stab. Am I over looking something?


The reason flex is bad is this:

The stiffer the bar, the less feedback it transfers to the shooter, the sooner the bow recovers from the shot, the faster the sight settles, and the more weight you can run. The more mass weight the better the bow will hold. The less feedback the less of a beating components take. Sights hold zeros longer, scopes stay tight. Bolts don't loosen as fast, and stuff doesn't break under stress. So now the best shooters are using very stiff bars with lots of weight on te end, or they are reo and they can beat everyone with a broomstick as a stab

Older doinkers could only take so much weight before the damper would say enough. If I remember right it was like 12oz on an elite bar. The rubber would flex under the weight and the bar would take on alot of extra vibe. Still shot fine, but took way longer to settle after shot and put much more stress on the attachment points. The new drinkers have a solid mount between the weights and the bar, with a dampening insert. 

If you look at pics of older doinks, fuse, or some other stabs you will see the weighs bending down on the rubber dampers.


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> The reason flex is bad is this:
> 
> The stiffer the bar, the less feedback it transfers to the shooter, the sooner the bow recovers from the shot, the faster the sight settles, and the more weight you can run. The more mass weight the better the bow will hold. The less feedback the less of a beating components take. Sights hold zeros longer, scopes stay tight. Bolts don't loosen as fast, and stuff doesn't break under stress. So now the best shooters are using very stiff bars with lots of weight on te end, or they are reo and they can beat everyone with a broomstick as a stab
> 
> Older doinkers could only take so much weight before the damper would say enough. If I remember right it was like 12oz on an elite bar. The rubber would flex under the weight and the bar would take on alot of extra vibe. Still shot fine, but took way longer to settle after shot and put much more stress on the attachment points. *The new drinkers have a solid mount between the weights and the bar, with a dampening insert.*
> 
> If you look at pics of older doinks, fuse, or some other stabs you will see the weighs bending down on the rubber dampers.


Ok, that makes a lot more sense to do that.

So on the older doinkers and the fuse stabs they're actually was/is a reaction to the flex in the rubber with large amounts of weight? Am I correct in my thinking that that extra flex could be a hindrance?


----------



## underdog145

Most guys, myself included, dont put all their weight on top of the dampener. There is no way not to with the new fuses but on the older doinkers, you could take off the A-Bomb and stack the weights directly to the bar, and then place the dampener on before you attach the last weight. Even then, the bars were not very stiff. Reo has told me himself that he used to break the older doinker bars all the time. That is why more and more guys are searching for the stiffest bar they can.


----------



## N7709K

The extra fle stresses the carbon bar until it reaches limits and breaks


----------



## Mathewsju

underdog145 said:


> Most guys, myself included, dont put all their weight on top of the dampener. There is no way not to with the new fuses but on the older doinkers, you could take off the A-Bomb and stack the weights directly to the bar, and then place the dampener on before you attach the last weight. Even then, the bars were not very stiff. Reo has told me himself that he used to break the older doinker bars all the time. That is why more and more guys are searching for the stiffest bar they can.


ive noticed that i just like the bars better without the doinker on them. That being said, ive found a way to still get the vibration dampening from the doinkers. since ive got a hoyt and fuse is basically made by hoyt those stupid little 1/4 20 threads fit great into all the extra accessory holes on the bow (namely the two right by the grip)


----------



## N7709K

How much weight you running on your blades josh?


----------



## arch3r8oy

underdog145 said:


> I am not saying that no one should get them because they flex on the shot. One reason you dont notice the flex is because you are shooing a shorter bar with a small amount of weight. I shoot a 33 in front bar with 14 ounces and a 15 in side with 25. With that much weight you do notice the flex. And i know that reo is shooting more weight out front than even i am and the shoots them well and all that but look first at who he is. Second, set your bow up with 21 oz. out front and your bow will react in your hand before you even notice the flex and vibration. I am not bashing them at all, its just that they are not for everybody.


What I am saying is I think the talk about the blade stabs not being stiff is not correct. I shot Reo's bow at Pacific archery in Vegas before the vegas shoot..way cool! And not much vibration in his bow at all. Also he said said the Carbon blades were the stiffest stabs he had shot. Despite what a couple of you said Reo shoots them because he likes them, and would not shoot them if they did not perform well. Vibration in my bow went way down with the blades.


----------



## underdog145

I never said they wouldnt perform well. I just didnt think that they performed well for my shooting style. And you have to know that he likes them to some extent otherwise he wouldnt be shooting them. Its just like if i didnt like my B-Stingers, i wouldnt shoot them. But they perform well and i like the looks of them and they are easy to adjust and tune, so i shoot them. Now, that being said, if i were to say get offered to shoot X companies stabilizers and get paid X amount of dollars to do so, i would try them out first. Seeing if they tuned and adjusted and shot as well as my Stingers or whatever company that im shooting at the time. If i dont notice any difference or i perform better, yes, ill shoot their stabilizers. But i will not shoot them if i dont like them or do not shoot well with them just because i get paid to put them on my bow.


----------



## isaacdahl

I think Reo's a flexible guy though. He can probably shoot and be happy with just about anything they through at him.


----------



## chasin feathers

I know I've heard mixed reviews about this stab, but wouldn't it have more flex the longer it is?


----------



## Mathewsju

N7709K said:


> How much weight you running on your blades josh?


havent had time to really get them dialed in but right now i have 9 off the front and 14-15 on the back. thinking it will probably go up to about 12-13 front and 19-20 off the back


----------

